# Sugar intolerance



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

I've been reading up on long-term storage and I've run into a big glitch. My body is highly sensitive to sugar in any form including white foods. Within minutes I'll get very slow and depressed, nauseous, and trembly. I've had this issue most of my life, and I really have to micromanage my intake. I make almost everything from scratch, read labels compulsively, and carry extra food with me all the time.

After some research, I'm realizing what a problem this could be for prepping. Canned prepared foods are supposed to be a good start for a novice prepper. But if you read labels, you'll find that almost everything has lots of sugar in it (unless you go with the health-food brands, but most of them taste like doodie.) That's one thing if I can pair a can of soup with a meat sandwich, but a big problem if canned food is all I have. Likewise with the white foods - the literature I've found is pretty emphatic about the disadvantages of brown rice and flour over white. Because of the simple carbs, white simply isn't an option for me. 

So ... are there any other sugar-sensitive preppers out there? What have you worked out?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Eat what you store, store what you eat. We all have different diets either because of preference or because of medical needs. Get what works for you and store it in quantity. Use first in, first out (FIFO) to assure that your food is edible when you need it.

Don't worry too much about whether your list matches some "expert's", store what fits your needs. If you can't find prepared food that fit your needs then learn to put up your own. Canning is easy enough to learn.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I have the same issue but it is attributed to Graves Disease. I have to maintain my medication so I can eat even a small amount of these foods. I found that home canning foods helps me control the salt and sugar in my foods and gives me a healthier end product.

As for long term food storage with a 25 year shelf life I aim for the gluten and sugar free foods. I store lots of Splenda because I bake a lot. I try not to keep pre-made mixes in the house but some times they are just easier than making things from scratch.

Like Caribou said you have to store what you eat and eat what you store. It makes things simple when at the store as well as at home when you are cooking.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

How about beans & peas? Canned or dried veggies like squash, tomatoes, corn, green beans, etc.? You can store brown rice, you just have to make sure it gets rotated out before it goes bad. Store it in the freezer if you have the room for maximum longevity. Canned meat may be an option as well, it usually doesn't have too many additives in it. 

Have you been to the doctor about it, maybe an endocrinologist?


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. I go through a lot of brown rice anyway, so rotating that wouldn't be a problem.

I used to live on home made mixes a lot, so I can easily wrap my head around making those and keeping them on hand. Throw a handful of beans and some rice or pasta in a jar with some spices. "Instant" soup in a crockpot with a few fresh veggies when the time is right! The possibilities are endless. I'm still a noob at this and not to the level of home canning or dehydrating. But I'll get there. I guess I thought prepping was mutually exclusive with cooking from scratch. As I said, a lot to learn ...


----------

